# Fuse blowing



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

2000 chieftain, every time I put the vehicle into reverse the fuse pops. I had taken the rear lenses off and checked the contacts and also checked the bulbs, which are fine. I read somewhere that there is a switch (which I think might be on the gearbox? ) does anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this pls?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Which fuse? Or is it obvious from the question?

I have no idea about electrics!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had that but it was the 'trailer' plug that had crushed it's wires.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Switch on gearbox or the wiring loom has been damaged, have you had any work done recently that may have impacted the cable run ?

Terry


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

I fitted a new stereo which shouldn’t affect it and I had to replace a rear light lense but nothing underneath has been touched. I have bought a bike rack and fitted that with a pin adapter but the fuse is blowing even when that’s not plugged in. 
It’s a 10a fuse which is located in the the glove box, it covers reverse, indicators and once the fuse blows and the engine isn’t running, it won’t start.
I had to call out recovery and they discovered it was the fuse but I didn’t realise at that time that using reverse was the cause. 

Is the Switch on the gearbox an easy replacement and can I get access to it do u know? I imagine that would be the next easiest and logical step??


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Ray, how had ur trailer plug crushed the wires?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes you have the same symptoms and fuse as my problem Mr.Fr.

I had a caravan plug mounted on a bracket beside the Tow Ball. I was towing a car with an 'A' frame and must have reversed just a little too far and the 'A' frame came to right angles with the hitch and crushed the socket against the hitch shorting the cables. Selecting reverse caused the short.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

To help get to the root cause I’d start disconnecting recent additions from their power source one at a time.

Terry


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

ok, so i followed terrys advice and disconnected both the new stereo and the hazard switch as i have renewed these and the fuse still blew. I then looked at the cable that runs from the 9 pin plug at the tow bar end as ray suggested and found that the cable has been squished a little bit , but if unused, would that still cause the fuse to blow? 
The only other replacement part i have made is an entire rear light lense but i doubt this would affect anything. 
I have upgraded all interior lights to LED bulbs but the 12v system is turned off, would this cause the problem? failing that, this leaves the switch on the gearbox, does anyone have any schematics or pics of where this switch is as i don’t even know what a switch looks like?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If a fiat gearbox, switch sits on unit attached to the top of the gearbox, item four in pic.

Worth checking the Fiat Forum, it’s really good.

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrfrench02 said:


> I then looked at the cable that runs from the 9 pin plug at the tow bar end as ray suggested and found that the cable has been squished a little bit , but if unused, would that still cause the fuse to blow?


The short answer is yes. If nothing is attached at the tow ball end but there is a short inside the cable then selecting reverse could blow a fuse. Try disconnecting it at the feed end and see what happens. You could start by just disconnecting the reverse lamp feed.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

ill look at that next ray thank you, whilst searching for the switch on the gearbox which is not easy even with a diagram lol i found a handful of plugs not plugged in anywhere, is this normal. one which should be plugged into the fuel filter, three down between the air filter box and the screen wash bottle and finally one down amongst the engine bay??


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

thought u would like to know, i finally found out the fault. even though each rear lense has the loom for a fog light and a reverse light there is only a bulb for either or. so the spare loom was attached to the connector but inturn was earthing itself out and blowing the fuse. taped up the loom and left it loose and now all fixed. possibly the most amount of time to find the answer ever. thank u all for ur input, still learning more and more about things so all gd


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

